# Jamestown Resevoir Fishing Report



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

It's not the same fishing as it was 6 weeks ago.Had a hard time getting out the last month and I guessed we hit it at the end of its peak. (caught quite a few last time out)

4 hours 2 fish, nothing over 14"

Worked north of smokies and down towards the damn with spinners.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

What the heck, tried the Resevoir Saturday. Fishing was great since the water temperature decline. 35 walleys caught, only kept 4 for the fryin pan. Worked south of Smokies.


----------

